# Is a NZ trip possible for 2 for under 2500$ ???



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

is that 2500 including airfare or not? 

not sure how it is for you (i'm in canada) but airfare to NZ would run at least $1000 per person. 

but once you're in queenstown, there are tour operators that have packages that include lodging, transfer to the mountain, lift, rental, lessons. and they're not overly expensive. quite a good deal.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

litebrite said:


> is that 2500 including airfare or not?
> 
> not sure how it is for you (i'm in canada) but airfare to NZ would run at least $1000 per person.
> 
> but once you're in queenstown, there are tour operators that have packages that include lodging, transfer to the mountain, lift, rental, lessons. and they're not overly expensive. quite a good deal.




i was trying to do it WITH airfare


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

^ wow, i'd say no then... airfare will be a big chunk of your budget. although you might be able to find a seat sale...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your best bet is to see if there are any "all inclusive" deals. For New Zealand or South America for that matter, it might be hard to find a package. Still, those can be screaming deals. My friend got an all inclusive deal for the Yucatan Peninsula for $750. That includes, airfare, transportation to/from the resort, 3 meals a day plus alcohol. When he tried to piecemeal it, it was $500 for the airfare alone. I believe it's a 5 or 7 day trip. Of course the swine flu suddenly erupted after he booked and his trip might get canceled. 

Anyhow, New Zealand will obviously cost more, but you might be able to save some significant cash by getting everything up front. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

I've got no idea what the airfares are like from the US to NZ but yesterday I booked a 7 day trip to Queenstown for two people for $2300 Australian (about $1800 US). That included return airfares from Melbourne, Australia, 5 day lift passes, car hire and accommodation.

Have a look at the websites for the nearby resorts for any package deals (remember the prices on those will be in NZ dollars):

nzski.co.nz for Coronet Peak and the Remarkables
cardrona.com for Cardrona
treblecone.com for Treble Cone

I don't know if you can fly directly into Queenstown from the states but the cheapest way to get there is probably to fly to Christchurch, hire a car and drive to Queenstown. It's about a 6 1/2 - 7 hr drive.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

The past 6 months or so, there have been INSANE deals from australia into NZ. $500 AUD for 5 days on snow accom + lift pass, + airfares + breakfasts + transport from airport to the snowfields. KER-azy


----------

